# How to Make a Grilled Cheese on a Stahls' Auto-Open Press



## ZachEllsworth (Dec 2, 2005)

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0KhG3brurc[/MEDIA]


----------



## 581abc (Mar 21, 2008)

That is the best use of a Stahls heat press I have ever heard of.....Can you make a ruben sandwich with it as well?


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Did you eat these? I would think if you really wanted to eat them I would put wax paper on top as well'
Any relation to Josh?

Nice video


----------



## donsignguy (Apr 5, 2008)

does that mean if i get a sandwich press i can do t-shirts with it ?


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

donsignguy said:


> does that mean if i get a sandwich press i can do t-shirts with it ?


 
sure does, you can now set up along the road and sell signs, shirts and sandwiches

just advertise something like the big 3S sale going on now


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

that's marketing at it's finest


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Hmmm... Look's like i'll be using my heat press for waffles. LOL


----------



## 581abc (Mar 21, 2008)

Don't think it will work with waffles, unless you're just re heating them.........


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

martinwoods said:


> sure does, you can now set up along the road and sell signs, shirts and sandwiches
> 
> just advertise something like the big 3S sale going on now



*BRILLIANT! Talk about a one stop shop!! NICE!! *


----------



## 581abc (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

581abc said:


> Don't think it will work with waffles, unless you're just re heating them.........


exactly that's how i like them...


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I made a grilled cheese a few weeks ago. I had the time,temp nd pressure wrong. Zach and Josh are brother


----------



## 581abc (Mar 21, 2008)

LMAO...........


----------



## donsignguy (Apr 5, 2008)

you know i dropped the money on that press at the nbm show in charlet, not doing a lot of t's at the moment but took an order yesterday while on a road side set up... it was vary slow location so i closed a day early. but.... pizza- sandwiches- food and a sign hmmmm..... I do think i can get a sandwich press a little cheaper and save the TOP QUALITY press for the t's. the learning curve on making the t's is a little bigger than on signs....


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I made a grilled cheese a few weeks ago. I had the time,temp nd pressure wrong. Zach and Josh are brother


LOL super squished!

I have to admit that was brilliant marketing!


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

Great video, I will give them some business just because they have a sense of humor... Gotta like that!


----------

